
Does DST Save Energy? Evidence from a Natural Experiment in Indiana (2008) - monort
https://www.nber.org/papers/w14429
======
daveguy
Sold. So next summer we just ignore the switch to DST? Or next fall we ignore
the switch back to standard time?

~~~
douche
Let's stay on DST instead of rolling the clocks back. It was pitch black
outside by 4:30 today, and there's another four weeks to go until the
solstice. I like to have some chance of seeing the sun in the winter.

~~~
Natanael_L
Why? Just drop DST and adjust the _schedules_.

------
xellisx
I say we just adjust for 30 minutes and stay there.

